# GHRP6 mixing help!



## Donnie Brasco

Hi guys, got a bottle of ghrp6 5mg, now how much water do i mix with it? and how do you work the dosage on the slin pins,


----------



## WRT

5ml, then you'll have 100mcg per iu (10 on slin pin)


----------



## aeon

Put in 1 ml bac water, draw up to the second line on slin pin and thats 100mcg. Not got any mod grf to go with it ?


----------



## big_jim_87

the amount is up to you 5mg is 5000mcg so if you add only a ml then it is 5000mcg/ml if you add 2ml its 2500mcg/ml its up to you how strong or weak you dilute it? depends on how much you will take per shot and how much water per shot?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

WRT said:


> 5ml, then you'll have 100mcg per iu (10 on slin pin)


Dont think 5ml will fit in, probably get 2.5ml in the bottle.


----------



## aeon

The less water you put in the better, the peptide will deteriorate so less is best bud, 1 ml is plenty in them tiny vials


----------



## Donnie Brasco

If i put 1ml in then, and draw up 1iu(100mcg) is that correct? or ad 2ml and draw up 2iu(100mcg)?


----------



## Rocho

aeon said:


> The less water you put in the better, the peptide will deteriorate so less is best bud, 1 ml is plenty in them tiny vials


The only problem with less water is its more concentrated so measuring is a little less accurate, also any waste is also more concentrated so if 5% of liquid is left in the needle that's more of the actual peptide being wasted each time!?


----------



## Rocho

topdog said:


> If i put 1ml in then, and draw up 1iu(100mcg) is that correct? or ad 2ml and draw up 2iu(100mcg)?


I would add 2.5ml of water and draw 5iu for 100mcg. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Rocho said:


> The only problem with less water is its more concentrated so measuring is a little less accurate, also any waste is also more concentrated so if 5% of liquid is left in the needle that's more of the *actual peptide being wasted each time*!?





Rocho said:


> I would add 2.5ml of water and draw 5iu for 100mcg. :thumbup1:


good point buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

Rocho said:


> I would add 2.5ml of water and draw 5iu for 100mcg. :thumbup1:


So in the case it would be half way to the 10 on the slin pin, tiny ammount.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Rocho said:


> I would add 2.5ml of water and draw 5iu for 100mcg. :thumbup1:


Thanks bud:thumb:


----------



## Rocho

kieren1234 said:


> So in the case it would be half way to the 10 on the slin pin, tiny ammount.


It is still a tiny amount, but thats the max amount of bac water you can get in vial!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4

Rocho said:


> It is still a tiny amount, but thats the max amount of bac water you can get in vial!?!?


Oh right, sorry i havnt seen how small the vials are. Well still better to put that ammount in i suppose for the reasons you have outlined about wastage etc.


----------



## big_jim_87

you can get 20ml vails on line 1ml in with the pep mix it well then withdraw all 1ml and put in a 20ml sterile vail and add more water? just a thought........


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> you can get 20ml vails on line 1ml in with the pep mix it well then withdraw all 1ml and put in a 20ml sterile vail and add more water? just a thought........


Yes i was thinking that, could make dosing and wastage much better??


----------



## WRT

big_jim_87 said:


> you can get 20ml vails on line 1ml in with the pep mix it well then withdraw all 1ml and put in a 20ml sterile vail and add more water? just a thought........


What I do with MT2


----------



## KRS

With regard to wastage, before you draw up your peptide, backfill the pin with a little bac water so it pushes the peptide out. That way you only have bac water in the dead space after you've injected.


----------



## Suprakill4

KRS said:


> With regard to wastage, before you draw up your peptide, backfill the pin with a little bac water so it pushes the peptide out. That way you only have bac water in the dead space after you've injected.


Good idea, i have heard of people doing this with a little bit of air too.


----------



## aeon

If you put 1ml bac water in each pep ghrp/mod grf. Draw up to the 4th line on 1ml slin pin is 100mcg mod grf, then you draw up another 2 lines to the 1iu line to give you 100mcg ghrp. Simples


----------

